

CloudFlare Supports the Passage of the USA Freedom Act - ehPReth
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-supports-the-passage-of-the-usa-freedom-act/

======
MichaelCrawford
I'm pleased, I really am.

However, my concern with CloudFlare is with analytics. I can defeat the
typical analytics server with hosts file entries:

    
    
       127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com
       127.0.0.1 ssl.google-analytics.com
    

... but if CloudFlare is proxying an entire domain, many domains, then it
really isn't possible for me to prevent CloudFlare from correllating my visits
to multiple websites.

Consider the problem faced by evangelical christian politicians, who are
trying to keep a lid on their closet homosexuality.

~~~
angersock
Aaaand I think there you've got an excellent product and sales pitch for them
to advertisers and agencies!

~~~
mtourne
Yes it's a no-brainer that CloudFlare is in a prime spot to collect a lot of
data on the traffic that passes through.

However are they going to turn this into an ad-tracking software, or just sell
that data ? That seems quite unlikely. At this point CloudFlare has a proven
business model, and becoming sleazy could only hurt them.

They wrote an article a little while ago on the matter :
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/what-cloudflare-
logs/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/what-cloudflare-logs/) I doubt that has
changed much.

ps. full disclosure, former employee here.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I know that you're a _former_ employee, but maybe you could pass this on:

It would be helpful if I didn't have to keep solving CloudFlare captchas when
I use Tor.

I well understand CloudFlare's need for them, however I like to use Tor even
when cryptography would not be used for most others, say when logged in with
my real name at HN. This because my use of cryptography provides some cover
for those who really do need it, such as those working for legitimate regime
change.

The main reason I don't use tor a whole lot anymore, is those CloudFlare
captchas.

------
anonbanker
[https://www.usafreedom.fail/](https://www.usafreedom.fail/)

This might be something I leave CloudFlare for.

